# Bleeding / Bruised Ear from Shaking (thin ear)??



## REC (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi everyone. I have a 1.5 year old female. For the past few months, when wearing her winter coat on cold days, she shakes to the point where the top of one of her ears bleeds. It's like a bruise on the top fold of her ear that cracks open and bleeds - like her ear is super thin in this spot and the shaking causes it to bleed. So we wait a few days (going out without a coat) to allow the ear to heal, to try again but she shakes, and it bleeds again. I know she was not a fan of her Chilly Dog coat (which becomes full of burrs and hair) so I got a Hurrta jacket which I thought would be better. It's been about 2 weeks since she wore any coat and today, we tried the new Hurrta coat and the ear is bleeding again. See photo.

Has anyone seen this before? I can stop the bleeding by either not putting on a coat, or wearing a coat but keeping her on a leash. On super cold days, I feel she does need the coat, and of course, she needs to run off-leash, so there will be times when this will happen. 

Thanks!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never seen that before. That has to really be bothering her.
If you do resolve it, please let me know what caused it.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

When our male had a wound on his ear we (my wife ) made a wrap to hold the ear in place. It took forever to heal.

MAybe try a moisturizer /udder balm and immobilize ear as best you can.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was expecting to see the problem at the ear margins. I've never encountered this problem, I hope you are able to answers to help her.


----------



## REC (Oct 9, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your responses! I'm going to try the moisturizer and wrap suggestion, to see if it improves.


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

REC said:


> Hi everyone. I have a 1.5 year old female. For the past few months, when wearing her winter coat on cold days, she shakes to the point where the top of one of her ears bleeds. It's like a bruise on the top fold of her ear that cracks open and bleeds - like her ear is super thin in this spot and the shaking causes it to bleed. So we wait a few days (going out without a coat) to allow the ear to heal, to try again but she shakes, and it bleeds again. I know she was not a fan of her Chilly Dog coat (which becomes full of burrs and hair) so I got a Hurrta jacket which I thought would be better. It's been about 2 weeks since she wore any coat and today, we tried the new Hurrta coat and the ear is bleeding again. See photo.
> 
> Has anyone seen this before? I can stop the bleeding by either not putting on a coat, or wearing a coat but keeping her on a leash. On super cold days, I feel she does need the coat, and of course, she needs to run off-leash, so there will be times when this will happen.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not a Vet or a Dog ear expert, but it looks like the Ligament is torn to me, have you asked a Vet for an opinion?


----------



## REC (Oct 9, 2019)

I havent taken her to the vet - it doesnt seem to hurt or bother her at all. I have a vet apt. arranged for the first week of March - that's the earliest non-emergency appointment I could get since we are still in lockdown. I'll take her to the vet of course if it gets worse or it seems to bother her, but as I mentioned, it does go away within a day if she isnt wearing a coat (ie. shaking). Thanks everyone!


----------



## Vizslaflyer (Mar 9, 2015)

When my vizsla was younger and played with other puppies, they'd often bite his ears with their sharp teeth and it would bleed every time he was shaking his head. Sometimes it would take weeks or months to heal... only to be wounded again next time he got near a playful puppy...I tried everything, but any kind of bandage just fell off during his vigorous shakes. 

Finally, I tried a cut nylon stocking over his head, so the wounded ear(s) couldn't flop around when shaking, and it worked. But, I had to keep it on for days at the time with tips of ears exposed to air, so it would heal. I'm not sure if this works for the base of the ear... but it might be worth a try. 

My absolutely gorgeous vizsla looked pretty pitiful with the nylon stocking on, but hey, what can you do? This was an ongoing problem until I figured out the nylon stocking solution AND keeping him away from playful puppies. We haven't had any issues since then...


----------



## babcockmp (Mar 11, 2020)

REC said:


> Hi everyone. I have a 1.5 year old female. For the past few months, when wearing her winter coat on cold days, she shakes to the point where the top of one of her ears bleeds. It's like a bruise on the top fold of her ear that cracks open and bleeds - like her ear is super thin in this spot and the shaking causes it to bleed. So we wait a few days (going out without a coat) to allow the ear to heal, to try again but she shakes, and it bleeds again. I know she was not a fan of her Chilly Dog coat (which becomes full of burrs and hair) so I got a Hurrta jacket which I thought would be better. It's been about 2 weeks since she wore any coat and today, we tried the new Hurrta coat and the ear is bleeding again. See photo.
> 
> Has anyone seen this before? I can stop the bleeding by either not putting on a coat, or wearing a coat but keeping her on a leash. On super cold days, I feel she does need the coat, and of course, she needs to run off-leash, so there will be times when this will happen.
> 
> Thanks!


Why not get a coat that does not touch her ears?


----------



## REC (Oct 9, 2019)

babcockmp said:


> Why not get a coat that does not touch her ears?


The coat doesn't touch her ears - I think it's just wearing the coat that makes her shake.


----------



## REC (Oct 9, 2019)

Vizslaflyer said:


> When my vizsla was younger and played with other puppies, they'd often bite his ears with their sharp teeth and it would bleed every time he was shaking his head. Sometimes it would take weeks or months to heal... only to be wounded again next time he got near a playful puppy...I tried everything, but any kind of bandage just fell off during his vigorous shakes.
> 
> Finally, I tried a cut nylon stocking over his head, so the wounded ear(s) couldn't flop around when shaking, and it worked. But, I had to keep it on for days at the time with tips of ears exposed to air, so it would heal. I'm not sure if this works for the base of the ear... but it might be worth a try.
> 
> ...


Good suggestion. I wrapped up her ears yesterday and one vigorous shake and it was down her neck. I'll try this approach. THanks!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby use dto get this as a younger dog, she actually grew out of it at about 3 years old, whether her skin got "tough" I'm not sure, but yeah, it was quite uncomfortable for her, she's knocking on 10 now and it hasn't bothered her for quite a few years now.


----------

